# Wierd Slime?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

Overfeeding a few guppies..... trying to cycle my 40gal tank. (20guppies) One died this morning...... didnt think to much of it went to work... Come back and the dead fish has this wierd slime coating over the entire fish? What is it? Anyone know? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's probably just decomposing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> It's probably just decomposing.


but in one day??? didnt know it could happen that fast.... and still kinda a wierd looking decomposition.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I dunno... I've had fish die in an aquarium before and a build-up of fungus or whatever covers it pretty quickly.
Especially in warmer water like that which you find in piranha tanks.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> A build-up of fungus or whatever covers it pretty quickly.
> Especially in warmer water like that which you find in piranha tanks.


X2


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes its decomposing


----------

